# Identify this for me?!



## PLW (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't see it, are your permissions set to public?


----------



## OrganicBeez (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry, it is now


----------



## 83462 (Mar 4, 2015)

This is what my wife said... (the real plant specialist):

"Sorry I would need to see more than just the blossom. (it would help to know where this is) A close-up of the bark and leaves would help. probably some type of berry (looks more like a bush than a tree)"


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like dogwood, I've never seen bees on them.


----------



## 83462 (Mar 4, 2015)

Isn't dogwood on a tree?


----------



## PLW (Apr 15, 2012)

If that is on the edge of the woods my best guess would be a wild plum.


----------



## OrganicBeez (Jun 6, 2014)

Do plums blossom this early in Minnesota?


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

if it was here it would be sarvis or service or june berry, or saskatoon. all the same plant and the first bloomer here.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Another vote for serviceberry (what Justin calls Sarvis or June berry or saskatoon--it has all these names).


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

x3 service berry/june berry,


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

x4 and bees do work them.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Like others have said, it looks like Sarvis. Aka June berry, shad bush and a few others. We have two in our yard. I have not seen honey bees on ours. Many native pollinators visit them.

Shane


----------

